# General Business Category > Accounting Forum > [Question] How do you offset debtors against creditors and visa versa in pastel?

## SMartin

Good morning,


I am working on Pastel Partner. I have companies that are both a supplier (creditor) and customer (debtor)? I would like to offset / contra / move the creditor's balance to the debtor and visa versa. 

Please assist on how you do this?  

Your assistance will be greatly appreciate! 

Many thanks!

----------


## Neville Bailey

The process involves two steps.

Firstly, create a suspense account in the balance sheet.

If, for example, you want to move a debit balance from a debtor account to offset against the creditor account, you first need to process a customer journal to credit the debtor and use the suspense account as the contra account. Then process a supplier journal, debiting the creditor with the amount and using the same suspense account as the contra.

----------

SMartin (15-Aug-14)

----------

